# Bi-colour 500



## Corphish (Jul 8, 2014)

Just wanted to share a pic of my male A. maulana. I got this guy when I intended to go with an all-male peacock tank. I changed my mind when I realized how long it would take me to find different-looking, confirmed male peacocks in my area. He was really dull when I got him, but now he is living with juvi yellow labs and acei, which he is much bigger than, and has coloured up significantly over the past few weeks. He is by far the largest fish in the tank, but is really mellow and nobody bothers him...one of the acei used to, but it lost dominance to another acei in the group which cooled off its aggression. But still, I will likely sell this guy. What do they usually go for? Should I hang on to him longer and see if he becomes fully-coloured? The mbuna don't bother him at all but I know that could change.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

If you are asking do you think he will be okay? Probably. Will one male alone color up more? Maybe, maybe not. I would try to keep him in the tank, I don't think it is a big risk, but may not succeed.

As for how much he is "worth", that is all over the place.


----------



## chiroken (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd keep him! I've got 3 males that I got from Spencer's in Winnipeg as they are very hard to find out here on Vancouver Island. Actually, anything decent is hard to find. My guys are maybe 2 1/2" and the yellow is really quite bright compared to this picture.


----------



## PiccoloJr (Oct 14, 2013)

Stores near me he would probably gonfor $35-40.

But if you're personally selling him people probably won't pay that much.
If you take him to an LFS for credit you'd probably get $10-20.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Keep Him, Man! That's A Great Looking Fish, And If The Mbuna Aren't Giving Him Grief, Then He'll Make For A Nice Centerpiece And Conversation Starter When People Look At Your Tank - "Hmmm, Nice Yellow Fish, Yellow Fish, Nice Purple Fish, Purple Fish - Whoa, What's THAT one?!"


----------



## Corphish (Jul 8, 2014)

ugh well bad news, this morning I found him dead as well as the dominant male acei. Checked the water, did a change, all the other fish are fine so did they kill each other? The peacock did chase the acei a bit but I never saw anything too bad, also the bicolor was much larger than the acei. I inspected the bodies there were brownish marks around the mouths and face I don't know if fish bruise or if they were just starting to decay, but they were fine the night before.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh man, that's too bad. Perhaps they just reached the boiling point and dueled to the death. The "winner" must have taken so much damage in the fight that he couldn't survive.


----------

